# Boy symptoms, Girl Symptoms...I'm curious are they different???



## JaymeeBee

Hi,

EDIT: I'm editing this first post *so that people understand that this is a FUN THREAD and not intended to be taken seriously.* I just like to compare symptoms and see what symptoms other people have had with either a boy or girl. I love hearing pregnancy symptoms and stories, so with all that being said....

I'm just wondering...what are/were your symptoms for your girl or boy?

for example...

More morning sickness (if you have had a baby before of the other gender)
cravings
aversions
etc...


----------



## ILoveShoes

Well, I am having a boy, and I had NO morning sickness, NO aversions, and NO cravings!
I've had the most uneventful pregnancy ever! Ha ha.
I've been starving hungry since day 1, pretty emotional, and very uncomfortable around my coccyx and ribs. I was absolutely knackered to start with too.
Apart from that, I feel pretty normal :)
xx


----------



## tashaclaire

I'm having a boy. From day one I was turned off by smells and really sick every night up until 20+ weeks. I have no cravings yet! I'm very uncomfortable around my ribs and tail bone. Most of the weight i've put on has gone straight to my bum and hips (i've still got a flat tummy!) xo


----------



## aob1013

I don't think they give any indication of the sex whatsoever, if they do, it's down to coincidence.


----------



## starsunshine

I don't know that dif symptoms = girl or boy but I'm having a boy & I've had morning sickness (still get it occasionally now) can't stop eating, faintness, sore back, put lots of weight on thighs & hips & have a little bump (yeah love the bump!). Hope that helps x


----------



## Daisybell

*With my daughter i was sick from 5weeks pregnant right up untill 8months
But that was it i never suffered with back pain or anything else.

MW at my scan said we are expecting a boy this time
i have been sick a little at the start for about 2weeks but i have not been sick since 
i suffer from really bad back pain which started from about 12weeks as LO keeps lying on nerves.

So there is a difference with me but it could just be down to luck as every pregnancy is different after all*


----------



## FirstBean

I am having a boy and had no morning sickness, have been very hungry all the time, very painful ribs and a really bad back


----------



## Becky10

I had a girl first and am having a boy this time. I would say that in contrast to the girl, the boy has made me have slightly worse MS, no food aversions (Whereas I had loads with my daughter), my boobs didn't grow until wk9, whereas it was week 5 with girl, I don't want much sweet stuff this time, but prefer cheese and meat, whereas with daughter it was all cakes, cookies and chocolate and lastly, maybe it's just related to the previous symptom, but my weight gain has been much slower too! My bumps have both been round like footballs under my jumper, so I don't think you can tell from bump shape!
Also, if you have the triple test I've heard that you get a higher downs result from boys - mine was 1/36,000 with Daughter and 1/5,400, so I was pretty convinced by the time my scan came!


----------



## JaymeeBee

thedailymail said:


> I don't think they give any indication of the sex whatsoever, if they do, it's down to coincidence.

ummm I know that, I was just seeing if anyone noticed any differences.

I know when I was pregnant with my DD I felt completely different than I feel now and my second pregnancy was similar to my DD's. 

My best friend who is on baby #4 said with her two girls she craved sweets, and was feeling okay mostly, but with her boy she was sick the whole pregnancy.

Also her boy was bigger and her two girls were tiny.

I've asked a few people and so far they have told me (if they had a girl) they had sugar tooth and (if they had a boy) they craved savory and felt sick a lot. So I figured I'd see what other ladies (I don't know) are having for symptoms.

it's all in FUN and I'm aware that no one can ever be 100% sure until the baby is born, but I just like to see what symptoms other ladies have had with either a boy or girl. Just like when I was TTC I liked seeing what symptoms other ladies were having prior to a bfp.


----------



## Caezzybe

I've had no morning sickness and am expecting a boy. I think that anything you read will just be an old wives' tale in reality, but it doesn't stop the fun of guessing based on symptoms :)


----------



## benandbean

Im having a boy : i had no sickness just very hungry. Now have bad back and rib pain. I fancy sweet things such as cakes and chocolate! Normally a savoury sort of girl! :) x


----------



## JaymeeBee

I normally crave chocolate, but every time I try to eat something sweet I can't, it either makes me sick or doesn't taste right. With First two pregnancies I wasn't too tired, even near the end it wasn't too bad, but with this one OMG I started feeling exhausted before I got my BFP. Literally I am almost to tired to do housework...it's really sad LOL. even my cramps are different. Of course I am still very early, so my symptoms may change in the next five weeks, but hopefully the morning sickness doesn't get worse.


----------



## kizzywizzy6

I had no morning sickness at all with my first a boy but this time I had bad MS and couldn't stand the smell of most things until I was about 16 weeks and i'm expecting a girl.


----------



## JaymeeBee

If I have a boy then it will be very cool because...

My husband's sister is having a boy
One of my female friends is having a boy
One of my male friend's wife just had a boy
My husband's bestfriend's wife just had a boy

It's been ALL boys around here lately. Having a girl might break the boy baby craze LOL.

Still waiting to see what my other friend's 4th will be.


----------



## Trying4ababy

I think all that stuff is old wives tales.

I heard craving sweet means a girl and then read somewhere else that it means a boy.


----------



## xprincessx

I dont think baby's gender makes a difference to the symptoms to be honest, each pregnancy is different whether its a boy or a girl. Besides what symptoms would a pregnant mother of boy/girl twins have? haha x


----------



## JaymeeBee

xprincessx said:


> I dont think baby's gender makes a difference to the symptoms to be honest, each pregnancy is different whether its a boy or a girl. Besides what symptoms would a pregnant mother of boy/girl twins have? haha x

Like I said it's all in FUN...and I am curious what type of symptoms someone with twins would have too. I'm only 5 weeks and a few days...so I may get more symptoms.

I know symptoms for each gender makes no difference, but I think it's fun to try and guess. I might not even find out at my 20 week scan (thats hoping I get that far). With my DD it was a surprize, but that didn't stop me from guessing my WHOLE pregnancy. I thought I was having a boy, but most of the wives tales people were telling me was for a girl. However my heart told me it was a boy...and my heart was very very wrong LOL.

There is nothing wrong with trying to guess.


----------



## xprincessx

I agree it is fun trying to guess. I like showing people my scan pics and asking them to guess from them and by my bump haha even though i dont think there is truth in it it's always fun to keep people guessing ;) x


----------



## xprincessx

why not then i'll put my symptoms down (will have to wait until saturday for sex though but i THINK it's a boy - have a feeling)

Morning sickness from 8-14 weeks
Tiredness from 10 weeks +
Heartburn from 6-7 weeks and then 20+
Backaches from 8 weeks +
Fruit cravings from 14 weeks +
Colder feet 
Headaches from 10-16 weeks
Feeling faint (recently)

Not sure if i have missed any :dohh:


----------



## sophie c

i had ALOT more morning sickness with DD than this one, will be interesting to find out.
also would b cool if i have a boy as my mum first had a girl then boy, as did my older sister so it would be mad if i was the same....


good fun thread


xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Well with my daughter... I just KNEW I was pregnant right away. My food aversions were yogurt and chicken. I had no morning sickness, just sore boobs, fatigue, bloating, etc. I felt really euphoric and happy my entire pregnancy. My skin and hair looked GREAT! 

This pregnancy (I dont know what Im having yet but Im convinced it's a boy! lol) I had NO idea I was pregnant until I tested. I just decided to test for fun since I had been a day late for my period and sure enough :bfp:. Then about a week later, the same symptoms started... sore breasts, fatigue, etc. Again, no MS. This pregnancy, however, I am MUCH more hormonal and grumpy. The mood swings are awful sometimes (and I never had them really with DD). My food aversions are completely different: fish and BBQ chips! Yuck! :haha: And I LOVE yogurt this time... weird eh? My skin is OKAY and my hair isn't anywhere near as nice as last time.
I cant wait to find out!

Both pregnancies, I have craved salty stuff and ICE CREAM!!!

But honestly, I know tonnes of women who had completely different pregnancies and still had the same gender... so you never really know. But it is fun to guess! :D


----------



## JaymeeBee

MommyKC said:


> Well with my daughter... I just KNEW I was pregnant right away. My food aversions were yogurt and chicken. I had no morning sickness, just sore boobs, fatigue, bloating, etc. I felt really euphoric and happy my entire pregnancy. My skin and hair looked GREAT!
> 
> This pregnancy (I dont know what Im having yet but Im convinced it's a boy! lol) I had NO idea I was pregnant until I tested. I just decided to test for fun since I had been a day late for my period and sure enough :bfp:. Then about a week later, the same symptoms started... sore breasts, fatigue, etc. Again, no MS. This pregnancy, however, I am MUCH more hormonal and grumpy. The mood swings are awful sometimes (and I never had them really with DD). My food aversions are completely different: fish and BBQ chips! Yuck! :haha: And I LOVE yogurt this time... weird eh? My skin is OKAY and my hair isn't anywhere near as nice as last time.
> I cant wait to find out!
> 
> Both pregnancies, I have craved salty stuff and ICE CREAM!!!
> 
> But honestly, I know tonnes of women who had completely different pregnancies and still had the same gender... so you never really know. But it is fun to guess! :D

OMG my food aversion with DD was chicken too...that's hilarious.


----------



## misscream

Im having a boy :)

I crave anything sweet, I had no morning sickness, couldn't eat anything with tomato sauce (barf)... My skin is HORRIBLE, its usually not bad. I cry at almost anything, and I'm tired ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## gemalems

In every pregnancy my symptoms have been different or different combinations of symptoms. I've had 4 boys and this is my second girl. I would be really good if you could find out the gender based on them though.


----------



## Trying4ababy

Morning sickness: 4-16 weeks
Tired: All the time
Cravings: salsa, potatoes, Chinese food
Food aversions: Cake,pie, cookies, candy,chocolate...basically anything sweet
Aching back: Started at 12 weeks
Other symptoms: Freezing cold all the time. dizzy, awful skin and hair gets oily really fast


----------



## lilbumpblue

tashaclaire said:


> I'm having a boy. From day one I was turned off by smells and really sick every night up until 20+ weeks. I have no cravings yet! I'm very uncomfortable around my ribs and tail bone. Most of the weight i've put on has gone straight to my bum and hips (i've still got a flat tummy!) xo

SNAP!! x


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm having a girl, totally convinced she was a boy though.
Morning sickness: Constant nausea & tiredness from 6-8 weeks then morning sickness from 10-12 weeks.
Cravings: Pizza, fruit, chocolate, McDonalds :)
Food aversions: Chicken & most other meats, had a major aversion to cola & most drinks except water until 12 weeks.
Other symptoms: Amazing skin! haven't gotten any spots for ages, but my skin everywhere else has become dry. My hair has gotten alot shinier & looks more full of life.


----------



## coccyx

Had 3 girls....awful nausea and vomiting until 16 weeks, then had a boy ...only nauseous occasionally.


----------



## limpetsmum

Just wanted to say what a great & fun thread! I've been trying to guess (were not finding out either) and for some weird reason i am convinced it's a boy, in fact i'll fall off the bed if they tell me i have a girl :haha:
I knew i was pregnant days before the test told me so (but then i did in my previous 4 too). I didn't feel at all tired this time, morning sickness developed into hyperemesis at week 9 leading me to a few hospital stays for IV fluids. I went off my beloved tea, could only keep down fruit & have craved 'extra tasty foods' such as pineapple, sour fruits, cans of coke (not bottles - just not fizzy enough) chicken fajitas. The only non spicy food i crave are chips with a ton of vinegar.......in fact lets just ditch the chips!
Oh i also lost 2 1/2 stone & only just about managed to regain my 7 week 'booking in' weight at week 24. My hips are much climmer than they were but my bump is massive (as big as some of the girls who are 34 weeks at aquanatal eeeek).

Thanks for a fab thread & good uck with the pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## AngelzTears

I'm having a girl =]

Nausea til 13-ish weeks.
Hardly any appetite.
Mild acne.
Horrible mood swings!
Nose bleeds since... like, conception. lol
Craving sour candy, fruit, and cheese 
Dark line on my tummy, but only below the belly button
Stretchmarks only on hips and under my boobies lol
Supperrrr tired!


----------



## babyfromgod

misscream said:


> Im having a boy :)
> 
> I crave anything sweet, I had no morning sickness, couldn't eat anything with tomato sauce (barf)... My skin is HORRIBLE, its usually not bad. I cry at almost anything, and I'm tired ALL THE TIME!!!

That sounds like me apart from the tomato sauce thing, i think i am having a boy, will find out in 2 weeks


----------



## MommyMichele

I've had 2 girls and 3 boys, no morning sickness with any of them or this one either. With this one though, I've gotten nauseated with certain smells. Never once with the older kids.


----------



## venusrockstar

I didn't have any morning sickness at all...and am having a girl


----------



## KrazyMoo

I have two sons already, oldest is 4 and youngest is 18months, i had completely different symptoms with both of them, so i would say that there is no specific symptoms for a boy or a girl, i am currently pregnant now (my third child) and have completely different symptoms to the symptoms i had with both my boys.
With my 4 year old i had no symptoms, no sickness, nothing. Quite lucky really.
With my 18 month old i felt sick throughout the entire pregnancy and had low energy.
With the pregnancy i have now i have felt faint so far but thats it, and tired also. (dont know the gender)
Hope everyones pregnancies are going ok.


----------



## ellaandcallum

I have both a boy and a girl, and I am expecting another girl. No difference whatsoever, no morning sickness, nothing. I do not believe if you dont have sickness its a boy, its all a load of rubbish and I am living proof of that.lol! xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Reading back on all these posts, the one thing that does stand out is the sweet tooth. I have been eating loads of sweet things, so maybe there is something in that! xx


----------



## wellies

I am having a girl and I had constant nausea in the first trimester but no sickness, incredibly tired, greasy hair, horrible skin, no major cravings though just hungry a lot of the time sweet, savory and salty stuff it doesnt matter she doesnt mind she does kick like mad when I have cheese thos lol


----------



## Lisa221

i had such a easy pregnancy with my son had no morning sickness or anything but had bad back !!! 

this time being pregnant im sick constantly... also with my son i craved ice alot and picked onions but this time im craving like egg and cress sandwiches... 

xx


----------



## DottyLottie

I have had 3 girls, and not sure what team I am on with this pregnancy, but it feels so different I am convinced it is a boy!

Pregnant with girls I was more hormonal, more tired, carried lower and craved the same things each pregnancy (mostly sugary foods).

This time I am less hormonal, a lot less tired, carrying higher and a neater bump too, I don't have many cravings, if anything my appetite is a bit up and down, sometimes I just can't decide what to eat, I am hungry but nothing appeals to me. The movements even feel different this time, they are more vigorous and uncomfortable. My skin is very dry and a bit sallow, and my hair (all over!) grows much faster. I haven't put on as much weight this time either.


----------



## Lisa221

x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Im expecting a boy....very nauseas from about 6 weeks and sick morning, noon or night slowed down and stopped at about 20 weeks. Not really had any cravings but went off tea, chicken, chocolate (my faves usually) and went on coffee! Very spotty and a very hairy belly (anyone else noticed this)!!!! x


----------



## JaymeeBee

I had a dream that I was having a girl...so now I am thinking maybe its a girl for me.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

At 1st i really thought boy, but for some reason when i had my scan i changed my mind to girl :shrug: im in limbo i really dont no what we're having :lol: no morning sickness with kian or kaden and no sickness with this one either...im eating every sweet in the house, and im putting weight on my arms and legs actually thinking about it, everywhere!!!:haha: 

oh and every twinge or pain i have is on the left side :shrug:


----------



## JaymeeBee

You can eat sweets??? :( I'm so jealous...I haven't been able to eat any sweets with this one.


----------



## amber1533

this is my first pregnancy so I can't compare really. But I'll tell you that I'm having a little boy, I had terrible ms, everything turned me off from smells to sights. although ms is really calming down I still get nauseous and have some pains in my hips. Those are my symptoms =)


----------



## lyntrice

I can say that every woman symptoms and pregnancy is different from each other...but my symptoms were pretty much the same with both of my boys. I craved hot spicy food and i didn't have any morning sickness at all. I could fit my clothes and jeans throughtout my pregnancy, I was all baby I shall say. Towards the end of both of those pregnancies I always rejected food that I loved throughout the whole adventure, by regurgitating. I guess they were tired of it. With this recent pregnancy i'm 9weeks along my appetite is so, so. But I've been wanting cakes, candy and pies...an extreme sweet tooth i shall say. I don't know what i'm having as of now but from reading you guys post I hope its a GIRL!! *fingers are crossed, and prayers going up*


----------



## Hadynsmummy

not finding out with this baby but with my son i have MS until 22 weeks, really bad SPD and back ache.

with this baby MS seems to have stopped at 15w, i have had food aversions to milk. and with both ive barely been able to eat anything through the day and only having a meal at night.


----------

